# Is My Roadmaster Ok ?



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 9, 2019)

Just picked up this bike.    Have not done anything  sept take some pic's.  of it.      First question is :   Would the Rear Rack be Correct for this Bike ?      2nd Question :   Would this Chain Guard have been a Factory Item as well ?      These seem out of place to me.   Serial No. is F 71282   Was Told it was a 1939 .     Any help is appreciated .


----------



## buickmike (Aug 9, 2019)

I believe that's a universal chainguard+  The rack I'm not sure about . I think u should change both.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2019)

I believe the bike is a ‘40 Model 96-C. I agree that both guard and rack are incorrect. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Aug 9, 2019)

Patina seems to match very well if you ask me? The original paint color appears to match too. So I'd say they're correct. Could have been a dealer bolt on at the store. I have two shelbys with oddball racks and guards also that were not in any ad whatsoever but have original matching paint and patina. Who would take the time to match paint or add a rack or guard 40 years ago? And where would the original guard or rack have went. Killer bike. Swap the tires, tubes, service the hubs and RIDE IT!! Enjoy it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2019)

I think it looks good. Why mess with it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2019)

This could have been a promotional model with non standard parts. Personally I'm with the others--don't change it. Clean, service, ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Aug 9, 2019)

i love it

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 9, 2019)

You done good.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 9, 2019)

I too am a firm believer that same model bikes can differ depending on when in production run they were built and circumstances. Suppliers could change or just running out of original parts. If it absolutely looks original, it more than likely is original to the history of the bike and I too would leave it. Great bike !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks for the comments and insight .   I'm quite pleased to have found it.  Somewhat Local too.  That was a plus !


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 9, 2019)

no dealer has racks and guards the exact color its factory might be 41 and a lesser model the war was starting and no manufacturer was making runs of parts they bought up lots of old inventory from accessory companies and painted them at factory using whatever they had when they ran out ..... not always dead on to literature


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 9, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Thanks for the comments and insight .   I'm quite pleased to have found it.  Somewhat Local too.  That was a plus !
> 
> View attachment 1044179
> 
> ...



Nice find Curtis. Service this bike and enjoy. I wouldn't change a thing. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2019)

Looks original to me. And absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 9, 2019)

Looks nice...so it’s is OK.... :0


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 9, 2019)

This was a Bonus / Surprise ..............     Light is bright  !    Switch works as it should !


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 9, 2019)

Niiice find curt. I'm lovin it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 13, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> This was a Bonus / Surprise ..............     Light is bright  !    Switch works as it should !
> 
> View attachment 1044290
> 
> ...



Good job. SCORE!!! Razin.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 13, 2019)

I believe the rack to be common to the Rollfast


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2019)

would not change a thing


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 13, 2019)

F serial number is early 1940.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 13, 2019)

Scout Evans said:


> F serial number is early 1940.




THANKS !       I hadn't found out any serial number info yet .    That Makes me happy .


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 14, 2019)

NP.  I use this chart, and also the features, like straight downbar and dropstand ears on the dropouts (prewar) to guess the decade or model. The F shows in the first half of 1940.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Here is a link to the work I did based off Phil's list above. https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/cleveland-welding-co-roadmaster/  V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 14, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> This was a Bonus / Surprise ..............     Light is bright  !    Switch works as it should !
> 
> View attachment 1044290
> 
> ...



Man, That is one bright Light!! Way Cool. Razin.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 14, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is a link to the work I did based off Phil's list above. https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/cleveland-welding-co-roadmaster/  V/r Shawn




    Nice Work Shawn .   I read it All .    This kinda stuff is so important.   Thanks for taking the time to do that ,  MANY people can benefit from this kind of Information ( And it's set in a way that's EASY to Comprehend )      The Pictures were Spot on..............and really tell the story.    You've been very helpful , and I dig your Post's and replies ....................They are Very Informative and.....................Well..................Entertaining .      The Cabe Rocks !    and Shawn ,  you're just a Great Ambassador to this Hobby .          Ride Safe !


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Aug 17, 2019)

awesome ride!


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice find! congrats, looks like my bent tank yellow bike


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 22, 2019)

Oiled up the bike with some marvels mystery oil.   These pic's are from when it was wet.   It's mellowed a bit after a few days now.   The oil helped it look cleaner and more uniform in color .    Messed with the horn , and got it working as well . IT's LOUD !!!   I have been nourishing the Seat with Leather Conditioner..........it's quite a bit softer now. Was pretty dry after sitting IN the house for 25 years.  I'm Very happy with this bike.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 22, 2019)

Bent tanks are my favorite! Nice bike.


----------



## RandomParts (Aug 24, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe the bike is a ‘40 Model 96-C. I agree that both guard and rack are incorrect. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 1044101




BXE Fully Equipped Tank Model.  Rack looks identical.  Maroon and White or Red and White only.

Scott’s Roadmaster book is excellent.  2nd to last page.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 24, 2019)

RandomParts said:


> Scott’s Roadmaster book is excellent. 2nd to last page.




Can you show a picture ?


----------

